# Freehand MX - Konturen eines Bitmaps



## BenFish (13. Juni 2004)

Hallo,
habe ein Bild von einem Auto und möchte gern die Kunturen nachzeichnen, also nur den äußeren Rand der jeweiligen einzelteile, wie man es oft in Flahanimationen sieht.
Vektorisieren mit dem entsprechenden Tool hat nicht den gewünschten Erfolg.
Habe schon versucht einfach mit den Zeichenwerkzeugen die Konturen nachzuzeichnen, wird aber zu ungenau und sieht nicht so schön fließend aus.
hat einer ne Ahnung wie man das am besten bewerkstelligen kann?
gibt es ne Möglichkeit, beim zeichnen den Strich an den Bitmaprändern auszurichten?

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (13. Juni 2004)

Hi,
also um wirklich schöne Konturen zu erreichen mußt du das von Hand nachzeichnen, übung macht den Meister  !
Also wenn du die 4 Ränder eines Quadrates (dein Bild) meinst einfach beides makieren und ausrichten (wie hängt vom Programm ab welches du verwendest).
Oder wie war das mit dem Ausrichten gemeint?

Viele Grüße


----------



## JTBKN (8. Juli 2004)

*RE HELP!*

Also ich benutze immer das Bezigon - Werkzeug !

 (FREEHAND MX ) große Lupe 1600 und dann zeichne ich alles nach !

Hoffe das reicht dir als hilfe...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (8. Juli 2004)

Hi,
esgibt natürlich auch noch das Vektorisierungswerkzeug mit dem man automatisch ein Vektorbild nachzeichnen kann, wie mir dem Programm Streamline vom Konkurrenten Adobe.
Die Ergebnisse lassen zwar unter umständen zu wünschen übrig aber hin und wieder kann man damit Zeit und Geld sparen und bekommt gute Ergebnisse.


----------



## tool (9. Juli 2004)

*Re: RE HELP!*



> _Original geschrieben von JTBKN _
> *Also ich benutze immer das Bezigon - Werkzeug !...*


Wieso?


----------

